# Surround



## Bgrot (May 25, 2013)

I am looking to buy speakers and a subwoofer.. I have a Yamaha rx-v361 receiver, I am looking to set up a good surround sound system, 50% for movies and 50% for playing music very loud. My room is about 15x20. I am willing to spend about $600-1000 for speakers and subwoofer. I was looking to get a bose acoustimass but I have done a lot of reading on your forum and it is clear that I can do better than that. If you could point me in the right directions or make suggestions for speakers even receiver if mine is not good enough, to get in that price range for a surround system I would appreciate it


----------



## Bgrot (May 25, 2013)

I was recommended RM6750 Polk Audio Speakers and subwoofer. Would this be about something that I would be happy with? I am trying to avoid buying a bose acoustimass 10 or 15 system


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

This will play loud in your room: http://www.aperionaudio.com/systems/aperion-systems/intimus-4b-harmony-sa


----------

